# [USC] Porting MIUI?



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I used to be on a different carrier and had this on multiple phones. It's a pretty slick UI with some nice customizations. Is it possible? Is anyone doing it?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would think it's possible since vzw has a working build. I would really like to run some MIUI.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> I would think it's possible since vzw has a working build. I would really like to run some MIUI.


Me too. I've missed it. It's a cool ui, especially the settings menu

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

There's a team called CHAOS, doing a MIUI JB 4.1,2, see http://chameleonos.org
Support Them!


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> There's a team called CHAOS, doing a MIUI JB 4.1,2, see http://chameleonos.org
> Support Them!


Awesome thanks

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

There are 2 ports for the d2usc one from another and one that I ported both run great but have the same issue. The network name under phone/status doesnt read US Cellular it reads sprint on one and unknown on mine. I have changed eri.XML apns.conf if anybody can figure that out I'd be happy to post it..

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

I just installed the one for VZW and it's pretty slick so far. No issues. Hope you find one for your carrier.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Well dang. I've been craving miui for awhile since my last phone never got a fully working version. I hope the issue gets figured out or that other team makes one

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

I assume the info I sent you didn't make a difference then?


----------

